# Video game list.



## KitsuneKit (Jun 25, 2007)

Well I thought I would brag about something that I'm very proud of... my game collection.Â Â Here is it alphabetized and organized.Â Â (I just got my PS2 two weeks ago, so it's library is lacking)

What does your library look like?

Nintendo Games
A Boy and His Blob
Alien 3
Battletoads
Blade's of Steel
Bubble Bobble
California Games
CastleQuest
Castlevania
Castlevania II: Simon's Quest
Cobra Triangle
Double Dragon
Dr. Mario
Dragon Warrior
Excitebike
Faxanadu
Game Genie
Golf
Goonies II
Gotcha!
Hogan's Alley
Jaws
Kung Fu
Legend of Zelda
Magic Johnson's Fast Break
Major League Baseball
Marble Madness
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 4
Megaman 3
Metroid
Milon's Secret Castle
Ninja Gaiden
P.O.W.
Pac-Man
Paperboy 2
Pinball
Pyramid
Rampage
RoadBlasters
Rollerball
Sesame Street 123
Sesame Street ABC
Skate or Die
Skate or Die 2
Solstice
Spy Hunter
StarTropics
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt/World Track Meet
Super Mariob Bros. 2
Super Sprint
Superman
Tage Team Wrestling
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Tetris
Trick Shooting
Vegas Dream
Where in Time is Carmen Sandiego?
Wrath of the Black Manta
Zelda II: Adventures of Link

Super Nintendo Games
Disney's Goof Troop
Earthbound
Equinox
Frogger
Jurassic Park
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Lion King
Mario Paint
Mega Man X
Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure
Super Bomberman 2
Super Empire Strikes Back
Super GameBoy
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
StarFox
Yoshi's Island


Nintendo 64 Games
Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
Donkey Kong 64
GameShark Pro
Harvest Moon 64
James Bond 007: GoldenEye
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Tennis
Paper Mario
PilotWings 64
StarFox 64
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Brothers
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Worms Armageddon


Gamecube Games
Action Replay
Animal Crossing
Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
F-Zero GX
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Mega Man Network Transmission
Metroid Prime
Odama
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Pikmin
Skies of Arcadia Legends
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection
Soul Calibur II
StarFox Adventures
StarFox Assault
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Monkey Ball
Super Monkey Ball 2
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
Tony Hawk's Underground
Tony Hawk's Underground 2


Nintendo Wii
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz
Super Paper Mario
Wii Play
Wii Sports


Game Boy Games
4-in-1 Fun Pack
Caesar's Palace
Donkey Kong Land
Final Fantasy Legend
Final Fantasy Legend 2
Final Fantasy Legend 3
Game and Watch Gallery
Game and Watch Gallery 2
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Red
Qix
Super Chinese Land
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: Six Golden Coins
Tetris
Yoshi


Game Boy Color Games
Animorphs
Harry Potter And the Sorceror's Stone
Harvest Moon
Harvest Moon 2
Harvest Moon 3
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Pokemon Crystal


Gameboy Advance Games
Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
Klix
Marble Madness
Mario & Luigi SuperStar Saga


Nintendo DS Games
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Brain Age
Contact
Harvest Moon DS
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Justice For All
Pokemon Blue Mystery Dungeon
Pokemon Diamond
Yoshi's Island DS


Playstation Games
Breath of Fire IV
Chrono Cross
Digimon World
Driver 2
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
IHRA Drag Racing
Incredible Crisis!
Inuyasha: A Feudal Fairy Tale
Legend of Dragoon
Mega Man Legends 2
OddWorld: Abe's Oddysee
Sports Superbike 2
Syphon Filter 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4
XS Moto

Playstation 2 Games
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Final Fantasy XII: Collector's Edition
Guitar Hero
Guitar Hero 2
Jak II


----------



## Sentient36 (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, here's my current video game list:

*Nintendo 64 (used)*
Extreme Gravity
XG2: Extreme Gravity 2
Wipeout 64
San Francisco Rush: Extreme Racing
Rush 2: Extreme Racing USA
San Francisco Rush 2049
Iggy's Reckin' Balls

*Sony Playstation (without original system)*
Marvel Super Heroes
Impact Racing
Wipeout: Ballistic Anti-Gravity Racing
Wipeout XL _(2097 in PAL)_
Wipeout 3 _(Wip3out in PAL)_
Pong
Tiny Toon Adventures: Plucky's Big Adventure
Animaniacs: Ten Pin Alley
Twisted Metal 3

*Sony Playstation 2 (used, since my old PS2 console is broken)*
XGIII: Extreme Gravity Racing
Shadow The Hedgehog
Sonic Riders
Sonic Mega Collection Plus
Pac-Man World 2
Pac-Man World 3
Pac-Man World Rally
Burnout Revenge: Battle Racing Ignited
Burnout Dominator
The Powerpuff Girls: Relish Rampage
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Cartoon Network Racing
Sly 2: Band Of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
Kinetica
L.A. Rush
Jak & Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
Need For Speed: Carbon
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Twisted Metal: Black
Tom & Jerry: War of the Whiskers
Driv3r _(Driver 3)_
Tetris Worlds
Megaman X8
Midway Arcade Treasures 3

*Sega Dreamcast*
San Francisco Rush 2049
Metropolis Street Racing
Pod Speedzone
Sonic Adventure

*Nintendo Gamecube*
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Gems Collection
Kirby Air Ride
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Mario Sunshine
Need For Speed: Underground
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Need For Speed: Most Wanted
Mario Party 4
Mario Party 6
Mario Party 7
Super Mario Strikers
Mario Power Tennis
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
Mario Superstar Baseball
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Rampage: Total Destruction
Pac-Man World 2/Pac-Man Versus
Luigi's Mansion
Wario World
Disney's Extreme Skate Adventure
Mega Man Anniversary Collection

*Microsoft XBOX*
Burnout 3: Takedown
Burnout Revenge: Battle Racing Ignited
Extreme Gravity Racing Association
Totaled!
Jet Set Radio Future/Sega GT 2002
Project Gotham Racing
Project Gotham Racing 2
Whiplash
Super Bubble Pop
Halo 2

*Microsoft XBOX 360*
Sonic The Hedgehog
Burnout Revenge: Battle Racing Ignited
PGR: Project Gotham Racing 3
Bomberman: Act Zero

*Nintendo Wii*
Sonic and the Secret Rings

*Game Boy*
High Speed 2: The Getaway
Mega Man IV _(?)_

*Game Boy Advance*
Kirby: The Amazing Mirror
Mario Pinball Land _(Super Mario Ball in NTSC-J)_
The Powerpuff Girls: Mojo-A-Go-Go

*Nintendo Dual Screen*
Kirby: Squeak Squad _(Kirby: Mouse Attack in PAL)_
Mario Kart: Dual Screen
Super Mario 64: Dual Screen
Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi: The Genie of the Amp
New Super Mario Bros.
Mario: 3-on-3 Hoops
Diddy Kong Racing: Dual Screen

*Sony Playstation Portable*
Rush
Wipeout Pure
Daxter

*Personal Computer*
Sonic Riders
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
Sonic R
Sonic & Knuckles Collection
Sonic CD
Sonic 3D Blast
Quake III Gold _(UK version, my first import game)_
Ultimate Quake Collection
Crash Day
The Sims 2
Pac-Man: Adventures in Time
Ms. Pac-Man _(?)_
Need For Speed II: Special Edition
Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed: High Stakes
Need For Speed: Porsche Unleashed
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Hot Wheels Velocity X
Hot Wheels Crash!
Hot Wheels Stunt Track Challenge
Hot Wheels World Race
Breakneck _(Have a N.I.C.E. Day 2 in Europe)_
Trackmania
Atomic Bomberman
LEGO Rock Raiders
LEGO Island
Streets of Simcity
Midway Arcade Treasures: Deluxe Edition
Microsoft Midtown Madness
SEGA Smash Pack 2
Flatout
Flatout 2
Psychonauts

Just so you'll know, I left out the cheat devices I currently have.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot of games. 

Well, here is the list of the only games I have been playing for around six years now:

Xbox/360:
Halo
Halo 2
Gears of War

PC:
Dawn of War

Staggering, no?


----------



## Magica (Jun 25, 2007)

This is my swag: http://club.ign.com/b/list/custom?lid=100018&owner=baddakutachi&mode=edit&sortC=6


----------



## Gol22 (Jun 25, 2007)

NES:
-Metal Gear
-Castlevania
-Battle Toads

SNES:
-Doom
-Zelda
-Star Wars
-Sim City
-Romance
-Bomberman
-I'm out of this World! (pretty scary ass game)
-Prince of Persia
-Super Mario RPG
-Super Mario Bros.
-Mario Paint
-Las Vegas

PS1:
-Big Red One (i think that was the games name...)
-Armymen 3D
-Tomb Raider
-Medal of Honor
-Metal Gear Soild
-Metal Gear VR Missions
-Command and Conquer: Red Alert
-Command and Conquer: Retaliation

PS2:
-Final Fantasy 7-12
-Star War: Jedi Republic
-Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes
-Metal Gear Soild: Sons of Liberty
-Metal Gear Soild: Snake Eater
-Rainbow Six
-Soul Calibur 3
-Guitar Hero 1 & 2
-Sniper Eliete

Xbox:
-Call of Duty: Finest Hour
-Call of Duty: Big Red One
-Call of Duty 3
-Star Wars: Republic Commander
-Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
-Prince of Persia: Two Thrones
-Splinter Cell: Double Agent
-FightNight: Round 3

PC:
-Manhunt
-Command and Conquer: First Decade
-Battlefield 1942
-Battlefield 1942: Road to Rome
-Battlefield 1942: Secret Weapons of WWII
-Battlefield Vietnam
-Battlefield 2
-Battle field 2142
-Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
-Act of War
-Dawn of War
-Dawn of War: Winter Assault
-Ultimate Doom
-Doom 2
-Final Doom
-Doom 3
-Counter-Strike
-Half-Life 2

I love games... :3


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 25, 2007)

dude.... i am never gonna type up all the games i have, its just not worth it. i mean seriously.... take a look at just my collection at around my computer(there is a hell of alot more)...


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2007)

Hoshit.Â Â Okay.Â Â *Digs through to remember them all*

Edit:  I KNOW i'm forgetting some Playstation games I had.. I KNOW I had more than that..
I just found the PS largely uninteresting.  Thus, not memorable.


NES:
A Boy and his Blob (Never could figure this game out..)
Blastermaster (Beauty)
Cobra Triangle (Funnest boat-game EVER made!Â Â Nice music too!)
Mario Bros + Duck Hunt
Zelda
Zelda II (Favorite Zelda)
Dragon Warrior
Dragon Warrior 4 (Favorite RPG of all tiem)
Contra
Immortal
Fantasy Zone
Abadox
Adventures of Bayou Billy (Horrible)
Advenure of Giligan's Isle
Adventures of Lolo
Adventures of Lolo 2
Adventures of Lolo 3
Alien3
Arkanoid
Batman
Battletoads
Battle Toads + Double Dragon
Beetlejuice (Wierd, easy)
Bible Adventures
Big Nose the Caveman
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure (FUN!)
Bucky O'Hare
Burgertime
Castlevania
Catlevania 2 (RPG!)
Castlevania 3 (Favorite)
Cool World (Very insanely good graphics for NES)
Crystalis
Deadly Towers (Fuck you, I liked it)
Dr. Chaos (I swear it's based on the House series)
Dr. Mario
Dragon's Lair
Dynowarz (Metroid clone)
Excite Bike
Faxanadu (EPIC!)
Fester's Quest
Final Fantasy (of course)
Friday the 13th
Gemfire (never worked.Â Â ;.
Ghostbusters (lol)
Ghosts 'n Goblins
Gotcha! (only gun game besides duck-hunt)
Gremlins 2
Gumshoe (never worked.Â Â ;.
Home Alone (horrible)
Hydlide (never could figure it out)
Jackal
Jurassic Park (awful)
King's Quest 5 (never could figure it out)
The Little Mermaid (WHAT!?Â Â IT WAS FUN, DAMMIT!)
Little Nemo
Megaman
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Megaman 4
Megaman 5
Metroid (I actually did not like Metroid)
Might and MagicÂ Â (never worked.Â Â ;.
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!Â Â (Yes, before they removed him from it)
Millipede
Monster Party (<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< most acid-trip game EVER made)
Pac Man
Paperboy
Pictionary
Pipe Dream
Prince of Persia (HORRIBLE)
River City Ransom
Roadblaster (MOST fun shooter-car-game EVER, and LONG as FUCK, epic!Â Â EPIC!)
Robin Hood:Â Â Prince of TheivesÂ Â (FUN!Â Â RPG!)
Robocop (Mine must be bugged, I get to the end of like level 3 and there's.. nothing.)
RoboWarrior
The Simpsons:Â Â Bart vs. the Space Mutants
Solar Jetman (EPIC!)
Spot
StarTropics (never could find that damn crystal ball or whatever)
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 3
Toxic Crusaders (WEIRD)
Ultima 3:Â Â Exodus (WAY WAY WAY too short, but insanely fun at first)
Willow
Wizards & Warriors
Zombie Nation (SECOND most acid-LSD game ever made)
Rampart (can't find it anymore.Â Â ;.



SNES:

7th Saga
Act Raiser
Bass Masters Classic
Brainlord
breath of FireÂ Â (One of the best RPGs ever)
Chrono Trigger (Actually hate it)
Clayfighter
DoomÂ Â  (AWESOME, perhaps the best game on the SNES, period)
Dragon ViewÂ Â (Good game, worth a fortune now)
EarthboundÂ Â (LOLZ!Â Â Fun too!)
Earthworm Jim 2
Final Fantasy 2
F-Zero (<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< My favorite racing game EVER, and only one I ever liked until the next one..)
Gemfire
Ghenghis Khan IIÂ Â (First TBS war-sim, loved it)
IninendoÂ Â (War-sim PLUS RPG!Â Â ABSOLUTE WIN!)
LagoonÂ Â (Wonderful)
Legend of the Mystical Ninja (We Love Kid Ying!)
Lemmings
Lemmings 2 (Paled to the first)
LufiaÂ Â  (Wonderful little RPG)
MechWarrior (stopped working a few weeks after purchase..)
Mega Man X
Monopoly
Mortal Kombat
Revolution XÂ Â (The arcade was better)
Robotrek (mine was physically damaged and I couldn't pla far before it froze.Â Â Free, tho!)
Romance of the Three Kingdoms 3
SimAntÂ Â (<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< IF ANYONE can find an emulator and ROM of this that works, PLEASE GIMME.Â Â Or a working SNES for free.)
SimCity
Sparkster (<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Favorite platformer of ALL TIME)
Super Castlevania VI
Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
Super Mario RPG
Super MetroidÂ Â (STILL didn't like Metroid)
Tetris & Dr. Mario
Ultima 6:Â Â The False PropherÂ Â (WONDERFUL STORY, WONDERFUL)
Wolfenstein 3d
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Smash TV

Genesis:
Rocket Knight Adventures
Boogerman (Crazy)
Fatal LabyrinthÂ Â (First game I ever played with randomly generated dungeons)
Gems (Yoshi's Cookie clone)
King's BountyÂ Â (WONDERFUL game)
Shining force IIÂ Â (ABSOLUTELYT Beayutiful!)
Shining in the Darkness (Very good dungeon crawler, insanely long)
Castlevania Bloodlines (Favorite castlevania)
Comix Zone (Holy shit!)
Doom Troopers (Goriest game of it's time)
Ecco the Dolphin
Gunstar Heroes (Crazy!)
Humans
Toejam & Earl
The Lion King


Playstation:
Aliens Trilogy
A-Train
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy Tactics
BioFREAKS
Xenogears
Azure Dreams
MonsterSEED
Aquanauts HolidayÂ Â (What.. is.. this?Â Â WORST GAME EVER, it's not even a fucking game!Â Â I dunno what it is, but it's like, shit!Â Â Some kind of 'ooh pretty' graphics demonstration with no objective except to swim around.Â Â You can't do anything else.Â Â Literally, can't.Â Â There is nothing but look at the amazingly barren ocean floor and ridges and badly rendered 2d fish that are horrible disproportionate (sharks are not bigger than blue whales)

Gamecube:
Sonic Adventure 2
Resident Evil (The remake)
F-Zero GX (best racing game ever)
Animal Crossing
Metroid Prime (NOW I like metroid)
Metroid Prime 2

Gameboy:
Tetris
Wario Land

Gamegear:
Sonic The Hedgehog
Spiderman
Some baseball game I hated and gave away quickly..



And for PC, I have more than can be named.Â Â Mostly free.


----------



## gust (Jun 25, 2007)

going from memory here but....

Gamecube
- Loz wind waker
- Loz Twilight Princess
- SSBM
- Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
- Mario Kart Double Dash

PS
- FF's 7, 8 , & 9

Ps2
- All SlyCooper Games
- All Ratchet and Clank Games
- Guitar Hero I & II
- GTA 3, VC, and SA
- Simpsons Hit and Run
- Project Snowblind
- FF X
- FF XII
- Soul Caliber 3
- Jak 2, 3, and Racing
- Sonic Heros
- Klonoa 2
- The Sims 2

PsP
- Killzone Liberation
- Ratchet and Clank : Size Matters
- Daxter


----------



## Arka (Jun 25, 2007)

I couldn't type them all out.Â Â 

But the games I'm playing currently are:

Viva Pinata
Gears of War
Dead Rising

And Guild Wars!

There have GOT to be some Guild Wars furries out there!Â Â :shock:


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm with ceacar on this one.  I have way too many games to dig up and post.  I've been collecting them from the beginning when electronic games first came out.  My basement is full of boxes for PC games, atari games, old game systems that only come with one game (for example: pong), and it's hard to walk around down there.  There's a trunk in my closet for half my snes, nes, gameboy, genesis, master system, and similar 80's/90's game system games.  The other half are either somewhere in the basement, with my brother, or were stolen in '98.  Then I have an entire cd shelf for my PS games (and used ps2 games that came with smaller cases.)  My PS2 games are taking up a nice chunk of my dvd shelf.  While my Wii and Gamecube games are on the mainfloor next to the wii.

I've recently been collecting the entire Ratchet and Clank series. =] I beat 3 not too long ago and finally found and purchased 1.  Planning to play it before I finally open and play FF12, KH2, or XenoSaga (haven't decided yet).


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 26, 2007)

(Accidentally somehow doubleposted.  And it wont let me delete this one.  So ignore this post and move along.)


----------

